# ALBINO African Dwarf frog



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, i said ALBINO. :3 His/Her name is Casper... at least until it gets big enough to tell the gender. XDD

And yes, before anyone give me those "Uh, no that's not a dwarf frog..." comments, YES, YES IT IS!! \

Webbed front feet: CHECK!
Pointy face: CHECK!!

Believe me, i checked, double checked, and TRIPLE checked. ^-^













































Anyone want one? My LFS has like nine of them, and i can ship them out to you. But i will need a deposit to pay for the frog so that i can buy it for you. XDD Then you can pay for shipping after you get pictures and whatnot. Shoot me a PM! :3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

No comments? Lol, guess i should just stick to fish pictures. XD j/k!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

OH

MY GOD

IT IS!! IT REALLY IS!!!

All these years I've been telling people and people have been telling me they don't exist!! @[email protected] Is he healthy? Can he see? OH MY GOD. I have to tell my ADF forum. Can you see his eyes? Are they blue or red?

IDAHO? Whyyy can't you be closerrrrrr ;-;

(Wow. I'm such a geek.)


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> OH
> 
> MY GOD
> 
> ...



Yes, he is healthy... A little skinny for me though... *pokes Jackie* He can see and his eyes are a dark red. He is so freaking teeny! XD 

Lol! I am moving to Washington in a week, is that closer? :3


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

so cute. ;A; if i had money RIGHT NOW, i'd buy a pair. i've always wanted ADF's, but the pet store i go to just sells those crappy frog 'habitats' that's a cube. .___o they didn't have them last time, though. >3>


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea it was possible for them to come in albino, that's awesome! He's so tiny and cute!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> so cute. ;A; if i had money RIGHT NOW, i'd buy a pair. i've always wanted ADF's, but the pet store i go to just sells those crappy frog 'habitats' that's a cube. .___o they didn't have them last time, though. >3>


I keep mine with my bettas. I had to separate them (the frogs) yesterday though because the size difference was making my female pick on the new boy. (Yes its a boy! I saw his little armpit 'pimples'!! Yay! ) When he gains some mass i will put them back together. XD

If you want them, act fast! Im moving out of state in a week... o.o





LolaQuigs said:


> Wow, I had no idea it was possible for them to come in albino, that's awesome! He's so tiny and cute!


I didnt either until just recently someone on a frog forum found one. :3 He is absolutely the most adorable thing in my tanks right now. XDD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

there's no way i can get money for a pair and shipping in a week. ;A; i'll just stare at yours for now. :3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, i have confirmed Casper is male, and Jackie is confirmed female... So perhaps i will have babies eventually? They may turn out albino in a small percentage. :3


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Albinos are so rare, though. the chances for their babies to be albino are greater since he's albino, but still rare.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

True, but you never know. X3 Also, if you can come up with the money (for just the two frogs, so $15) before the 17th, that is the day i take off, i can keep them for you until you can get the shipping. ^.^ just a thought.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

wow.... you can almost see right through him .... its kinda disturbing... need to stitch up some pants for that poor feller...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

roypattonphoto said:


> wow.... you can almost see right through him .... its kinda disturbing... need to stitch up some pants for that poor feller...



*SNORT* LOL! That made my night... Thank you sir (or madam?)! X3 \

I think its pretty neat, though i AM hoping that as he matures that he will become a more solid white... >.>


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

;-; Soooo cuuuute

And yes, actually, that's much closer. But I'm pretty sure I would be killed if I bought another frog at this point...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol... well they are teeny enough to sneak... X3


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder if Robert would tolerate a little frog in his tank. >_> Probably not... he hated it when I moved him in with the big frogs. Big being rather subjective, here.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> I wonder if Robert would tolerate a little frog in his tank. >_> Probably not... he hated it when I moved him in with the big frogs. Big being rather subjective, here.


Lol! Well i have them both in with my Plakat and he doesnt seem to mind them. :3 





















He is looking much healthier after only a short time, i am very pleased! 


















And this is my fatso female. XD


----------

